# Cmrb-6, -9, -10?



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know the difference in these PIR occ sensors?

Very little difference that I can see....

Where would you chose 1 over the other?


Help?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

For multiple fixture control, multiple low voltage CM 6, CM 50, and/or HM 10 Series High Bay sensors and power packs are recommended. For lower mounting height applications, CMR 9 or CMR 10 Series sensors are recommended.

Got it off sensorswitch.com


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I appreciate the attempt. ^^^^^^^

Not much info out there on what the letters and numbers mean.....

Picked up 30 from a lighting distributor in Philly, and none of these numbers are on them???????

My search continues


Cheers,


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

CM - Ceiling Mounted
R - Line Voltage Powered
B - Box/Fixture Mount

CMRB 6 - HIGH BAY 360º SENSOR
FIXTURE MOUNT BOX • LINE VOLTAGE • PASSIVE INFRARED (PIR)

CMRB 9 - STANDARD RANGE 360º SENSOR
FIXTURE MOUNT BOX • LINE VOLTAGE • PASSIVE INFRARED (PIR)

CMRB 10 - EXTENDED RANGE 360º SENSOR
FIXTURE MOUNT BOX • LINE VOLTAGE • PASSIVE INFRARED (PIR)

6 is for high up (greater than 15ft)
9 is standard for low ceilings
10 is for mounting in low ceilings with a wider sensor range


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome post Frunk...just what I was looking for.

Might I ask where you found it?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Had to figure it out myself, comparing the different product lines to determine what the letters mean. I can't pass up challenges!


----------

